# Looking for new computer need some input



## Bill_B (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi all I’m researching getting new computer for my work. I was not sure where to post this so here goes. My current system is a pretty old Dell Precision 650, Duel 2.4 GHz processors, 2 GB Ram, running Windows XP. 

I do 3D modeling & CAD and work in ZBrush, Lighwave, Modo, Maya, Rhino, and some Solidworks. I’m looking for a 64 bit system running Windows 7 and looking at the Dell Precision line up again, but not sure what model yet. 

My old system is gets pretty taxed and slow in ZBrush byond 2 million polys. The goal is huge increase in the amount of polys I can sculpt in ZBrush and the system to not bog down also with huge model assemblies in Rhino the other programs. 

Since its been a while since I have shopped for a new system I need to get up to date on the current hardware. 

Looking for any input to the following questions. 

•	Will all my current 32 bit applications run on a 64 bit OS / system? 
•	What dose multithreading mean?
•	What dose duel socket mean? 
•	Dule Core Quad core processors what are the differences? 
•	Is a Xeon Quad core processor about the highest end processors? 
•	What Dell system would you recommend?
•	What recommendation do you have for amount of RAM? 
•	Are the current duel & quad core processors be more powerful & faster than my older duel 2.4 GHz processor system? 

Any other input would be helpful and thanks


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Bill_B said:


> Will all my current 32 bit applications run on a 64 bit OS / system?


It'll usually say the rquirements for a program on it's box or online whether it's compatible with 64bit oses.



Bill_B said:


> What dose multithreading mean?


It basically enhances a single core cpu or the individual cores in a multicore cpu.



Bill_B said:


> What dose duel socket mean?


Means the motherboard has dual cpu sockets. This is generally only with servers. Most home computers have multiple cpu's on one socket. Servers can have 2 or even 4 cpu sockets.



Bill_B said:


> Dule Core Quad core processors what are the differences?


Dual core cpus are two cpus on one chip. And quad core are four cpus on one chip. Dual core generally have a higher compatibility with programs as many do not support the use of a quad. However when a program supports quad core processors the quad can be about 100% faster then the dual core.



Bill_B said:


> Is a Xeon Quad core processor about the highest end processors?


Not in the world. But it's pretty decent in th server world.



Bill_B said:


> What Dell system would you recommend?


None. Not a single person here would ever recommend dell. They just make absolute cheap quality overpriced pcs.



Bill_B said:


> What recommendation do you have for amount of RAM?


For what you describe 8 gigs and up.



Bill_B said:


> Are the current duel & quad core processors be more powerful & faster than my older duel 2.4 GHz processor system?


Your system is actual two single core pentium 4's. Most very basic low end cpu's in computers today will surpass them. The pentium D came out around 2005 ish and was actually two pentium 4's on one chip made for home users so that should give you an idea of the age.


----------



## Bill_B (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input can you add a bit more? 

I’m really surprised with the comment on Dell I have always been very happy with the tech support. Also any issue I ever had with the system they replaced anything that ever went wrong with it. 

What recommendations do you have on systems? Or what companies to look at?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Computer companies compete with each other for sales by building systems to a price point, not a quality point. While these systems probably work OK for the average user who uses them only to send e-mails, check facebook, and type up the occasional letter, they usually fail miserably when someone attempts to use them for system-intensive applications like you describe.

If you are willing to spend a few hours assembling it, the techs here will assist you in putting together a system that meets your needs while still keeping withing a specified budget if possible. If you feel you haven't the time to do this you probably should look beyond the consumer market and into the business market for systems. These will cost more but are built better as businesses have less tolerance for downtime.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Yea I'd really try to stay away from prebuilts due to their build quality. You may have got lucky in the past but an oem manufacturer can very easily just ignore their customers or send them around in circles to avoid actually dealing with customer support. Which is why so many end up here.

If you have a budget in mind we can put a build together for you here


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

OEM computers are built for one thing..........PROFIT!!


----------



## Bill_B (Sep 24, 2009)

Ya I would be game to put a custom system together on my own. The only thing I would be apprehensive about is setting up bios and such. Initially I was hoping to be in the 2-2500.00 range. Is that in the ball park you think? OR am I way off the mark? 

Talked to a friend of mine who "dose the same or smiler type of work I do" He is telling to think about a Mac running windows under boot camp. Witch he is doing with many of his apps and comments to say his next box will be all Mac. Not sure I would want the extra head ache this could turn into. Any comments on that? 

What other bits of info do you need from me? How do you usually work this? 

3 main goals in mind for this new system.

1. Need to move to 64 bit os / system for use in CNC CAM work I do. For HUGE tool path processing, under 32 bit win os it constantly runs out of virtual memory / 2gb limit a MAJOR PAIN IN THE you know what. 

2.Sculpting & modeling in ZBrush to handel into the 10s of millions of polygons. 

3. In Rhino Cam needs to handle huge assembly files.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

mobo 300
Newegg.com - ASUS Z8NA-D6 (ASMB4-IKVM) Dual LGA 1366 Intel 5500 ATX Dual Intel Xeon 5500 and 5600 Series Server Motherboard
cpu's (2 of them) 580
Newegg.com - Intel Xeon E5507 Nehalem-EP 2.26GHz 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 4MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 80W Quad-Core Server Processor BX80602E5507
ram 300
Newegg.com - Kingston 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM ECC Registered DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Server Memory Model KVR1066D3Q8R7SK3/12G
case 160
Newegg.com - Antec Twelve Hundred V3 Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case
hdd 75
Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Blue WD10EALX 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
gpu 440
Newegg.com - ATI 100-505569 FireGL V8650 2GB GDDR4 PCI Express x16 Workstation Video Card
psu 130
Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply
optical 20
Newegg.com - LG Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM SATA DVD Burner - Bulk - CD / DVD Burners

That's only 2k and it's a pretty big build. Definitely can't buy something like that from any oem for 2k.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh as for the mac idea , their software is nice but mac hardware isn't very great at all either , especially for the prices they charge.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look over our suggested builds list.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html
Mac PC's are great for graphics work but offer no other real advantages.
Bang for buck they are a poor choice.


----------



## Bill_B (Sep 24, 2009)

Emosun
Tyree

Wow you guys are on your game thanks for the list and input, this is so helpful. This all sounds like a beast of a system. I do have some more questions and other input on a few specific things I’m looking for I did not consider until today after making visit to Fry’s Electronics’ to do a bit of research on my own with the help of one of the sales guys in the hardware components dept. 

1st Question, how will this system compare to my old dinosaur? 

2nd Question IF this was your system what if anything would you change to make it that much better? 

Sorry I have so many questions but here goes. 

Mother Board / CPU / RAM 
•	Why the server configuration with the motherboard & cpu’s ? How dose that change things dose this mean this system is more like a server? OR are we just using higher end hardware to maximize performance and take advantage of using the higher end stuff because we can? 
•	I have a CNC milling machine I need to run off this system. It is an old school parallel connection. I also have a small 3D scanner that is serial I need to run on it as well. Dose the mother board have these ports or can you recommend an add card to add these ports? 
•	Ethernet card input or is that integrated into the mother board? If not can you provide sku for a good card. 

CPU’s 
•	I do like the idea of going Intel based. But let me ask you this. Guy at Frys priced a ADM Phenom 2 6 core processor at $170.00 with a Gigabyte 890FX mother board for $189.00. I’m not questioning your input just comparing what are the differences cuz I don’t know? He did not say anything about going duel processor only the single ADM Processor. How would these compare to each other? Is going duel processors a better configuration vs 6 core ADM? 
•	What are the benefits of going duel processor? I have always wondered if the applications I am running are truly taking advantage of this, can you give me some insight. 

RAM 
•	So the new ram now comes in pairs of 3?????? Do you have to do matched pairs like in the past? Or is it mix and match to get what you want? Can you swap out only 1 board and replace with more? 
•	Can you provide product skus / links for 16, 24, 48 GB for comparison, I may go with 24 or even 48. Input if you have any to add. 

Tower Case
•	Wow at first glance I do like the tower case with 6 Fans Maximum cooling nice! But how quite is this beast?
•	Being so open how will this case do in more dusty conditions than a normal clean office or home? Its in my office / workshop so dustier then in the home or office. Any concern? 
•	Its actually maybe a bit tall for my enclosure, can you point out what if any other options I have for a cases I would like to see more configurations can you provide me with some other options. OR how do you spec what case will work with the mother board / power supply etc?? 
•	Also would like more USB ports, 1394 fire wire on the front of the case. 

Hard Drive/s
•	Is a 10,000 rpm hard drive better OR is that more for video editing applications? 
•	If I wanted to go with a matched 1TB and add raid to it what is the extra cost for the raid controller? Can you suggest the hardware to add raid. 
•	Just so I understand it, Raid is basically multiple hard drives that clone data automatically for back up right? 
•	OR is going with a external TB drive with auto back up digital basically the same thing? 

Video Card
•	I like the idea of going Fire GL ATI I have had them in my other system! In fact you recommended a replacement for me a few months ago for another system.
•	I’m considering and pretty convinced I want to go with 3 monitor support for this system. I would like to run the same configuration of 2 monitors I currently have now + the addition of a Wacom Cintiq 21UX interactive display that I have just ordered a few days ago. SO let me ask you this. I was told by a Fry’s sales rep if I go with a 3 monitor support most video cards you run would need to be the same resolution on all 3 monitors, IS this so? Not sure I like it because that limits me to the resolution of the Cintiq at 1600 x 1200 and I currently am running my 24 inch main monitor at 1920 x 1200 and I really do like it there. The second monitor is more for reference material and such and is set at 1280 x 1024. 
•	Do you have any other creative input on monitor configuration to make a 3 monitor system work. 

Building this system: 
•	What options do I have to have this system put together for me. Could I find all these components at Fry’s Electronics? I am told they can assemble a system for about $80.00-$100.00. Dose newegg.com do assembly? Can I take to Frys only for assembly? Dose Geek Squad do assembly? 
•	I’m actually leaning toward that idea. Its not that I can not do it, its just the variables involved the unknown and the time it takes to learn the little things. You know what I’m saying things like “where dose this go” what dose this plug into” etc etc…. if I can avoid it I would rather. AND the bios set up is an area I can certainly an area of concern. OR how much of a no brainier is this process?

Configuring system 
•	What steps are necessary after the build in terms of configuring the system prior to installing OS? 

DVD
•	Dumb question!! SORRY but just want to make sure can you write both CDs & DVD’s 
• Can I have 2 of these installed?

Some additional hardware I would like to add (can you provide some sku’s / links) 

•	Front panel or front bay combo memory card reader unit with extra USB, 1394 fire wire ports. I have 2 dongles I would like to keep plugged in all the time. + extra USB. Can you show me some options I can look at? 
•	Few more USB & Fire wire ports in the back of system. 


HEY! Last question Where’s the floppy drive?? Just kidding lol 

Thanks so much for the help!!! ray:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Emosun's system is oriented towards graphics processing as this is what you mentioned that you do for a living – it would essentially blow your old computer out of the water in this respect. However, for a first-time builder one of the more standard builds that Tyree mentioned might be easier to set up than a server-type system, and still very good for your needs.

If you need parallel port support look at my build's mother board (specs can be found to the left). I chose it specifically because it comes with all of the legacy connections: LPT, COM, and even a floppy! Of course. You also can get an add-on cards and USB to serial adapters to run a parallel and COM ports off of other builds too.

Ram comes in matched sets of two for dual channel or matched sets of three for triple channel. Some boards with legacy support like mine are going to limit you to 16 GB total. The triple channel boards are going to allow you more total RAM. In your case I would not use the standard RAM that I use but a good high-performance RAM as you might need to increase voltages a bit to get it to work properly if you max out the slots.

Once again, dual processors and the extended memory capability of the server board will maximize video processing potential. Note that these systems may be a bit harder to set up though. You will also have to watch cooling – all those processors and RAM do put out heat – such a system won't be exactly whisper quiet. Note that Emosun's build doesn't come with CPU coolers so you will have to purchase these.

As far as drives go, if I were in your shoes I'd put two disks in a RAID 1 configuration so that if one failed my data would not be lost.

Most modern motherboards come with integrated Ethernet support. Most modern gaming or business cases come with front USB and other ports. However, the front firewire port is being replaced by e-SATA.

As for floppy drives, I actually still put my old one back into all of my new builds as they still have their place when it comes to memory testing and flashing the BIOS.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Bill_B said:


> 1st Question, how will this system compare to my old dinosaur?


It's literally about 4 or 5 times the speed , as in 4-500%.



Bill_B said:


> 2nd Question IF this was your system what if anything would you change to make it that much better?


I have different requirements for a pc , but if I was in your position I wouldn't change it. In my own position I would gear it more for gaming rather then high end tasks. 



Bill_B said:


> Mother Board / CPU / RAM


Server parts are designed to be more reliable and stable in the long term. Number cruching , multitasking , 3d modeling is all server/workstation material. Servers also have a longer lifespan then normal parts due to the massive amount of upgrades that can be done.

You can get an ad on card for paralell and serial ports if you really need them.

The motherboard has it's own ethernet



Bill_B said:


> CPU’s


Dual cpus once again are generally more reliable then one and have flat out much more power then single cpus. If he quoted you a 170$ 6 core cpu it probably isn't a very good one.



Bill_B said:


> RAM


Not all ram comes in pairs of three , that particular deal on newegg just offers 12gb in that configuration. Even though the board supports 48gb of ram you will never use that much , maybe 10 years from now you'll need 48.



Bill_B said:


> Tower Case


The case will be loud , but it will be cool which is far more important especially with 2 cpu's.

Like any pc you'll have to monitor the dust in the machine and clean it out every now and then to keep it happy.

By enclosure do you mean inside a desk? You shouldn't put any machine inside one of those little desk drawers they tend to overheat in there.

If you need more usb ports you can get an ad on card for that as well. As for fire wire it has been outmoded , so most new cases do not have it, but again you can get a card for that too.



Bill_B said:


> Hard Drive/s


10,000 rpm hdd are not much faster but cost alot more , the system with be fine with 7200.

Skip raid , it's not really much faster and is also becoming an outmoded type of hdd setup with the advent of ssd's. Just use a single backup drive if you need one.



Bill_B said:


> Video Card


The monitor would only have to b the same resolution if they were all displaying the same thing. Otherwise they can run at different resolutions fine. However the card I selected is a dual monitor card only.



Bill_B said:


> Building this system:


You would have to ask frys about that. As for geeksquad avoid them completely , they're just absolutely terrible.

It's not hard to put together yourself you have an entire forum at your disposal if you run into any problems.



Bill_B said:


> Configuring system


Just make sure the motherboard is set to boot from the cd drive so you can install the os with your windows cd.

Wouldn't hurt to watch the cpu temps while your in there just to make sure you did the thermal paste correctly. 



Bill_B said:


> DVD


Yes burns both and you can have a lot of them if you want lol



Bill_B said:


> Front panel or front bay combo memory card reader unit with extra USB, 1394 fire wire ports. I have 2 dongles I would like to keep plugged in all the time. + extra USB. Few more USB & Fire wire ports in the back of system.


Newegg.com - VANTEC 4-Port USB 2.0 & 3-Port FireWire 400 PCI Combo Host Card Model UGT-UF100
Newegg.com - nMEDIAPC ZE-C138 Silver Aluminum Panel 5.25"All-in-one USB X 3 / IEEE 1394 / eSATA / HD (or AC97) Audio Internal Card Reader



Bill_B said:


> HEY! Last question Where’s the floppy drive?? Just kidding lol


back in the 80's where it belongs lol


----------



## Bill_B (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi EmoSun 

A few more bits of info & questions if you don’t mind. Again keep in mind I need as much help and understanding of all this as I can get, so any added input is really helpful. As far as sourcing any components on my own, I really have no idea what I need to be looking for so I’m asking for a few more Sku’s on some of the smaller stuff. On these additional things if cost goes up a bit that fine. 


Do you guys have a quick DYI guide to building your own system. 

CPU
•	User MPR adds that I will need CPU coolers. Is he talking about heat sinks / fan combo units? Can you recommend a Sku. 

•	You mention the use of thermal paste for installing the CPU’s. Is this the used it to attach a heat sink / cooler? Can you recommend a Sku? 

Video Card
•	To clear up what the Fry’s sales guy told me are you saying a 3 monitor card is not limited to running all the same resolution? That sounded more like a gaming thing to me???? 
•	Can you please provide a Sku for a comparable card to the one you picked with 3 monitor configuration. I looked but im just not sure what to be looking for and need help. 
•	What are the mini display ports? Is this just a mini DVI style port? Are these for monitors? Do you use a converter plug with these for use with a normal monitor? 
•	Is the HDMI port on a Video card only for a TV signal / TV? Can a monitor be set up on HDMI? 

Com ports
•	Can you please recommend a Sku to add serial & parallel ports to the system. 

RAM 
•	I really want to make sure I cover my bases with the RAM and am willing to spend a bit more. I understand your thought that I would never use it but in the case of this milling / CAMM tool path processing, the goal is to completely rid myself of the problem I have had with this process over the last 6-7 years. 

•	Can you provide a Sku’s for 16 GB of RAM. 


Sound Card
•	I forgot about it can you recommend a good sound card OR are they now integrated into the MB? Something pretty decent for general music play is what I need. 


Windows Question 
•	Is it possible to install 2 copies of Windows 7 in both 32 & 64 bit configurations?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok before I answer those , what does sku mean?


----------



## Bill_B (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh Im sorry Sku meaning the product itself or the product number & description. In other words just providing a link like you did with all your other suggestions.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Although the server motherboard mentioned does come with a single COM port, you can also get a PCI card that will give you another and also a parallel port.

Newegg.com - LAVA Computer PCI Bus 16550 Serial & Parallel Bi-directional Board Model DSERIAL-PCIParallel

Edit: I don't know if drivers are available for Windows 7 as mostly I see 98/Me/XP mentioned.

It may be difficult to find a MIO sound card for the motherboard and, according to Newegg, it doesn't support PCI-e x1, which is the interface used by most sound cards today.

This one is out of stock but supposedly will be available mid-March.

Newegg.com - ASUS MIO-AUDIO 888 MIO Sound Card - Server Accessories


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Bill_B said:


> Do you guys have a quick DYI guide to building your own system.


There's actually a ton of them all over the internet in simple web page form and tons of videos on youtube. 



Bill_B said:


> CPU


Newegg.com - Open Box: Intel BXSTS100A Active heat sink with fixed fan
Newegg.com - Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - Thermal Compound / Grease



Bill_B said:


> Video Card


You can run 3 monitors at different resolutions.

Workstation cards that support 3 monitors are not very comon. They usually only support 2 or 4. The 4 port cards are crazy expensive. there are gamming cards that supports 3 monitors but they are gamming/home pc type cards and not the high end workstation type graphics you'll want. I would try to limit yourself to two monitors if possible.

Display ports are just a newer monitor type connection and can generally be converted back to dvi, vga,and hdmi.

The hdmi port is to output to any monitor that has a hdmi input , pc monitor or tv.



Bill_B said:


> Com ports


Newegg.com - Rosewill 2x Serial & 1x Parallel Port PCI card Model RC303



Bill_B said:


> RAM


two of these
Newegg.com - Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM ECC Registered DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Server Memory Model KVR1066D3Q8R7SK2/8G



Bill_B said:


> Sound Card


Newegg.com - Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio 7.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Express x1 Interface Sound Card - Sound Cards 




Bill_B said:


> Windows Question


Yes that can be done


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

From Newegg's details re the server board:

Expansion slots

Other Slots 1 x MIO Slot for Audio card (*PCI-E x1 is not supported*)

Edit: Windows 7 drivers are available for the card I linked earlier:

Support & Drivers


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Pci-e 1x cards work in 8x slots and theres two of them.


----------



## Bill_B (Sep 24, 2009)

emosun 
MPR

Thank you guys so much for all the input & recommendations for the parts list you have been so helpful, and this a good crash course for me. ray:

last 2 things 

As for the CPU cooling units there is only one in stock. Can you provide an alternative selection. 

My only remaining question is regarding the video card situation. How much would a card with 4 monitor support be? And just to pacify my can you provide several options. This is final decision I need to make before pulling the trigger and making this order. 

Oh BTW Fry's will indeed assemble units from parts purchased elsewhere 70.00 for the hardware build & 100.00 for the build W OS install.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok heres another heatsink

Newegg.com - Intel BXSTS100C Passive/active combination heat sink with removable fan

As for the gpu , any that support over 2 monitors are way up above the 1,500 range in the workstation area. If you limit one of your monitors to basic tasks only you can get another gpu just for basic tasks. It would just mean two of your screens could do high graphics stuff while one screen is for basic tasks. It'll keep the cost down over buying a 1,500$ gpu.

Newegg.com - HIS H435F512EP Radeon HD 4350 512MB 64-bit DDR2 PCI Express x1 HDCP Ready Low Profile Ready Video Card


----------



## Bill_B (Sep 24, 2009)

Perfect solution that will work just fine, did not even think to ask about a 2nd card. 

You rock! Thanks 

I will keep you posted on how this all pans out & I'm sure I will have questions if i decide to put it together on my own.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

If you do have another company assemble it for you make sure to tell them to "put the pci-e 1x cards in the 8x slots". Some of them probabaly won't kow that.


----------



## Bill_B (Sep 24, 2009)

Will do Thanks


----------



## Bill_B (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Emosun

I asked the question about installing both 32 & 64 versions of Windows 7 on the system. 

Now i need to know if I can install 1 version of windows 7 64 bit & a second version of windows XP 64 bit. Wouldn't this just be a duel boot set up? Any added input would be great. Can I do this? 

Now I am finding out the drivers for the milling machine I have may not be compatible with Windows 7 64 bit or 32.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Sure you can just partition a drive into two halves and put windows 7 on one and xp on the other.


----------



## Bill_B (Sep 24, 2009)

Excellent 

Would I need to do the partition and install of both OS's at the same time? Or can I set up the machine 1st with Windows 7 then at a future date install the XP OS? 

Thanks again!!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The Pro version of Windows 7, 64-bit can run most older programs under XP compatibility or emulation mode so I'm wondering if you need XP at all. You might want to partition your drive just in case but I'd not install XP unless I had an old application that I really needed to run but couldn't get to operate at all under Windows 7. Also, Microsoft will be ending support for XP on 08/04/2014.


----------



## Bill_B (Sep 24, 2009)

Actually its not the software for the machine that is the concern it is the drivers. 

Just to confirm would this include the ultimate version as well? 

So are you saying in emulation mode it is a true XP environment? The driers might not know the difference right? 

Last what happens if I partition the drive then decide Its not necessary can I go back and undo it or would that require formatting the drive and starting over with a fresh install of the OS?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

While you can delete a partition on a disk then resize another other to take up the available space it might be simpler just to add another drive for the second OS.

I've had good luck with Windows 7 and all my legacy hardware and software just by running it properly under compatibility mode. However, it's probably a good idea to search for compatibility issues before deciding.

Here, for example, is a forum thread for one of the applications you listed showing that it can run successfully under Windows 7, 64-bit:

ZBrushCentral - Zbrush Vs windows 7 64 bit issue (solved!)


----------

